# How to feed 100 dogs at once [video]



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow- that was definitely... different


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I don't understand the rationale of having 100 dogs anyway and treating them like this.

Is this the stereotype of French?
I hope not.

Or is just the "rich" ...... I can have 100 dogs. All fox hounds, so I assume they hunt, but do they hunt with 100 dogs?

What kind of pack do they have and what kind of pecking order.

I hope they are all spayed or neutered, or are they all male.

Just my stream of consciousness

beth,moose and angel


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Pack hounds do live and love to hunt. They are friendly animals and rarely quarrel in such a situation. In my experience they are penned separately male and female or females in heat or removed. The dogs are cared for well and checked carefully after each hunt. There are some hounds that would never be happy as pets and actual prefer to live in a pack and hunt. I learned all this living in the UK  They are sweet, beautiful dogs. I never saw how they are fed, though!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

My husband watched this and wants to know what happens to the 10 who don't get food?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

good question!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Whoa, dude.

What the crap? That was weird...

Don't find the video at all funny, the guy filming it was apparently laughing.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

nope...cant watch it......


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think they have pretty much banned hunting in the UK (no guns allowed even if hunting wasn't banned). So really, what are the hundred dogs for?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I think that video was in France or something, right? Back when I was in the UK, hunting wasn't banned. I'm still really ticked that was, but that's a whole other topic.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Being French and having hunted all my youth,I will explain to you,all how it works.For the video,this is a show.Yes they are all fed together but the video shows a snack.If it was their lunch they would be way to thinto be able to hunt.The Equipage of Cheverny does own that many dogs but only 50 are used,at the time.Ahunt can last up in bet.3 to 7 hrs.When they are tired or wounded,they change the dog for a fresh one.these dogs are used to hunt the old fashion way.No guns allowed,just riders,walkers and dogs.They kill the animal with a dagger.
these dogs are not neutered or spayed cos you don't it,much in Fr.
These dogs hunt 2 times a week during the hunting season.They are used for deer,stag and wildboars hunting.The Man uses the whip as a whistle,he never,ever touches the dogs.At the end of the hunts,dogs are given part of the hunted animal so that they can keep their encentive to hunt.It's called the "CUREE".uring the hunt,the personin charge of them is on a horse to be able to keep up with them.
These dogs love their jobs and are extremelly well adjusted to living in a pack.They are also excersised,everyday for a couple of hrs and don't find the time to really fight.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well that was good information GH, because I didn't like that video at all.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That's how we feed our kids.....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

: Rick - you are too funny.

While I was impressed with the fact that they stayed away from the food until he gave them the OK it really was rather disturbing to watch. I was also impressed that the sheer mass of them didn't take the man off his feet in the mad rush to get to the feeding "table".


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I was afraid that some of the dogs would be trampled when they were let out of the gate. I found that rather hard to watch, what about the ones who couldn't get to the food? The line it was 5 dogs deep! Thanks for the info about their hunting! I never knew!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well I think that video was in France or something, right? Back when I was in the UK, hunting wasn't banned. I'm still really ticked that was, but that's a whole other topic.


Oh, do they speak French in France? (kidding)

I have no idea why I thought that was the UK.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hmmmmmm maybe they should have ate the trainer and owners while they were at it.

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Hmmmmmm maybe they should have ate the trainer and owners while they were at it.
> 
> Hooch


Good idea!


----------

